# Ironworkers: Men who walk the steel plank



## FastTrax (Oct 29, 2020)

Original men of steel on The Empire State Building



www.ironworkers.org

www.ironworkers808.com

www.seaa.net

www.bls.gov/ooh/construction-and-steel-workers.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironworker


----------



## Keesha (Oct 29, 2020)

That takes a type of braveness I can’t imagine. This photo taken in 1931 with all these men side by side gives me the shivers. The very thought of it gets my heart racing. At least men doing this type of work today are harnessed for safety.
Fabulous photo. Eleven men casually sitting 700 feet above ground level like it’s a park bench.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 29, 2020)

Though I am not particularly afraid of heights, I am glad that wasn't my line of work.  However, the view would have been much better than a window in an office. 



Tony


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That takes a type of braveness I can’t imagine. This photo taken in 1931 with all these men side by side gives me the shivers. The very thought of it gets my heart racing. At least men doing this type of work today are harnessed for safety.
> Fabulous photo. Eleven men casually sitting 700 feet above ground level like it’s a park bench.
> View attachment 131001


Forth from the right saying " I need to use the john"..


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Forth from the right saying " I need to use the john"..


First & second guy from the left ..... smoking their first joint ever


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Last guy (far right), _man, this whiskey is sure going down good!_


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

I hope the guy in the middle of this "all brass" crew doesn't get diarrhea.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Just watching the videos and seeing the photos makes me wonky.

Here's one that get's me, too!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just watching the videos and seeing the photos makes me wonky.
> 
> Here's one that get's me, too!



And these men had no safety gear.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> And these men had no safety gear.


That's what get's me!

Absolute nerves of steel.

I get dizzy if I look down when standing on a 6' stepladder. HATE heights!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just watching the videos and seeing the photos makes me wonky.
> 
> Here's one that get's me, too!


It does me too  If my husband did this for a living I wouldn’t let him out the front door. 


FastTrax said:


> And these men had no safety gear.


 I know! I hope they get paid well. Five men in total lost their lives building the Empire State Building.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It does me too  If my husband did this for a living I wouldn’t let him out the front door.
> I know! I hope they get paid well. Five men in total lost their lives building the Empire State Building.


A number of years ago I was listening to a radio broadcast on CBC. A man they were interviewing had worked on a really high bridge in Australia and had lost his footing and fell. Below lied water, and trying to remain upright, the man plummeted towards the water at such an incredible speed, when he hit the water feet-first, his feet blasted through the soles of his heavy-duty, steel-toe work boots, with work boots ending up around the tops of his thighs, that's how severe the impact was. He suffered two broken legs.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 30, 2020)

Men of courage like that makes me shiver all over!  WOW!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Men of courage like that makes me shiver all over!  WOW!



Yep all brass and I don't mean tacks, lololol.


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 1, 2020)

My son was an iron worker #396 wasn't afraid of heights,but I am.


----------

